# Problem with Pumilio Bastimentos



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Found my Bastimentos female today in the following condition.

on the ground with legs and arms stretched away and making slow and lethargic movements with them.

put her in a small box with wet paper. 

she is still breathing and moving.


any idea what it could be? she lost some weight about a month ago but I didnt realize it that much.

this startet about a week after I put her into a new tank since the old one needed to be remade.

http://s14.directupload.net/images/140525/cnb3lrou.jpg


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Possibly after seizing from low calcium. You can try drops of calcium gluconate diluted in water (search dendroboard for the proper concentration) but you're going to need to make sure they are getting calcium otherwise. Whether it's making sure they eat flies dusted with a good calcium supplement or using clay and UVB.

If that's not the issue, then I'm not sure but that's what usually seemed to be the case for pumilio for me in the long past. No problems with mine with clay and UVB but I also see them actually eat flies that are dusted (something some pumilio won't do if enough microfauna is around).

-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Also, if it's a new viv what kinds of substrate did you use? Did you clean it all well? Might be residual pesticide on plants or maybe something in the dirt (some people use dirt from the backyard as substrate or just potting soil from the market and that might have chemicals in it to retain moisture etc.)

-Nish


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree. It happened the same a few weeks ago to a friend. We talked about this in an Italian forum coming to the same conclusion as Nish07.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I also suspected calcium defincency since it seemed like a neurological thing to me.


have to search for it - it might be a problem though since so far all the Calciumgluconat products are prescription drugs :/

add to that my working hours during the week :/


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

You can buy calcium gluconate from farm feed stores. It is used for horses and cows. You just need to dilute it correctly. I forget what percentage but you can find it by searching calcium gluconate on dendroboard and seeing what Ed says.

If calcium gluconate helps it's a very short period of help before they need to eat calcium. You can't count on it to keep the frog healthy for a long time. I would look into UVB if they don't eat. Arcadia 6% about a 10 inches over the frog (will not go through glass will not go through acrylic (unless tanning bed acrylic) will lose a lot from fine screen will go through cellophane usually.) You could also set it out in the sun for an hour or so if the sun is good and temperatures are ok with cellophane over the tub (careful of temps inside the tub).

EDIT: If the temps are good you can put it outside in a container that it can't jump out of and see if it starts to act normally. It might just pick up and start acting normal in 5-10 minutes.

-Nish


----------

